# Canicross



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm very interested in getting into canicross, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the sport. I want to start running and what better motivation, getting in shape and a tired dog!

Is it worth it to invest in high quality equipment (belt, harness, lines)? Someday when I have more dogs I would love to try my hand at sledding or scootering so I suppose the stuff may be useful for that too. 

I noticed Canadog has a wonderful belt and Alpine Outfitters has many great harnesses and such. 


Any experience or advice?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I do canicross non competitively around my neighborhood/area. Right now I am just using a buddy system leash connected to a harness. It was pretty cheap off of amazon. I don't think it matters, but I just started doing it a while back. It is great exercise for me and the dogs.


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

That's kind of what I was thinking. It's big in Europe so there is tons of competitions, not so many here though. Do you use a special harness? I wasn't sure if it mattered if I used an x back harness or a regular short one.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I first learned of it while I was over there for Crufts last year. I don't use a special harness, need to buy an x backed one because I think it will be a little more comfortable.


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

Tomorrow I will be placing an order for an x-back harness and numerous other things through 'Alpine Outfitters' if you want me to let you know how it is.

Their prices aren't terrible.. we'll see!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah sure, let me know.


----------

